# Summer work



## CallyW (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi All, 

I am living in Cairo at the moment but hoping to go somewhere in Egypt more rural for the summer. Looking at Luxor, Dahab, Sharm, or a smaller town anywhere. I need to be able to support myself financially so looking for part time english teaching work, bar work, tourism work  

Any help would be appreciated. I am from England by the way! 

Thanks

Cally


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

A foreigner can't get part time work in any of those places legally.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

the schools are closed for the summer.

ALso remember part time work here - even if you could do it legally - would not allow to be financially independent at all - the work you are talking about pays peanuts (and these peanuts are less than UK peanuts).


----------

